# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Forestería  Ley Forestal evitará que cambien los bosques por tierras de uso para biocombustibles

## Bruno Cillóniz

*Señala que el ministerio del Ambiente ha puesto candados para evitar cambio de uso de los bosques.* 
Según la viceministra de Desarrollo Estratégico de Recursos Naturales, Vanesa Vereau, la Ley 2959, o Ley Forestal, aprobada recientemente en el Congreso de la República, protegerá a los bosques para que no sean cambiados por tierras de uso para biocombustibles y será el Ministerio del Ambiente quien se encargará del cumplimiento de esta norma. 
"Esta es una de las políticas que el ministro del Ambiente, Antonio Brack, promulgó desde que inició su trabajo, nosotros no estamos de acuerdo con el cambio de uso para fines de producción para biocombustibles y los bosques no podrán ser depredados para este fin", dijo la Viceministra en Diálogo Ambiental. 
Por tal razón, agregó, el sector ambiental coordinará con los sectores competentes para ver el cambio de uso de suelo de considerarse oportuno, sin perjudicar los bosques ni el medio ambiente. 
En ese sentido, detalló que ante los reclamos de sectores ambientarles y de la sociedad civil, por una Ley Forestal que proteja realmente nuestros bosques y las comunidades, el MINAM decidió apoyar al Ministerio de Agricultura en la elaboración de la modificatoria del DL 1090, con quien desarrolló algunas herramientas para explicar a la población de manera mucho más transparente lo que se buscaba hacer con el DL 1090. 
"Entonces, hemos logrado incorporar en esta Ley Forestal algunas modificatorias como, por ejemplo, se incluye que dentro del Consejo Consultivo Agrario habrán representantes del sector forestal para darle la orientación al ministerio sobre los temas de la política nacional forestal", sostuvo. 
Asimismo, la experta dijo que en la norma se incorporó el tema de las comunidades que se quejaban del cambio de uso que se le daba a sus tierras de bosques por tierras agrarias, y en ese sentido, se incluyó una especificación en la que se dice que las tierras de capacidad de uso mayor forestal y de protección no podrán ser cambiadas a tierras agrarias. 
Detalló además que otro de los temas preocupantes era el del otorgamiento de títulos de propiedad, los cuales se entregaban solo cuando las tierras eran agrícolas y no cuando las tierras tenían bosques en el área. 
Precisó que esta situación obligaba a los campesinos a cortar sus bosques porque sino no les entregaban sus títulos o les quitaban ese pedazo de sus tierras. 
Ahora esta ley dice claramente que los predios agrícolas podrán mantener el 30 % de la superficie forestal y a pesar que exista esta superficie forestal se va a poder titular, lo que no ocurría en el pasado, esto se ha hecho con la finalidad de proteger nuestros bosques y dar la orientación que quiere el Estado", enfatizó. 
Bosques por obras de "interés público"
La viceministra refutó asimismo las críticas a la nueva Ley Forestal planteadas por los sectores ambientalistas y de la sociedad civil.  
Ellos argumentan que al decir que los bosques se pueden talar en caso de uso de tierras para interés público nacional, se deja abierta la posibilidad de que "cualquier cosa" sea llamada de interés público, como la producción de bicombustibles, pero esto no es así porque lo que se declara de interés público es, por ejemplo, la construcción de una carretera que va a cruzar zonas forestales, porque obviamente a la nación le interesa estar interconectada, sacar los productos, llevar más desarrollo indicó. 
La funcionaria precisó que para lograr este permiso, el Ministerio del Ambiente se reunirá con el sector competente, en esta caso, Transportes, y determinará cuáles serán las medidas para prevenir el impacto ambiental sobre las zonas que se van a cambiar de uso, "hemos puesto candados para evitar que cualquier cosa va ser de interés nacional" aseguró.   *Fuente:* *www.agroforum.pe** (19/01/09)*Temas similares: Hay más de 200 mil hectáreas en la sierra que podrían utilizarse para producir biocombustibles Denuncian que INRENA dio permisos de extracción forestal donde no había bosques en región San Martín Denuncian que INRENA dio permisos de extracción forestal donde no había bosques en región San Martín Ley Forestal evitará que cambien los bosques por tierras de uso para biocombustibles Ley Forestal no favorecerá desarrollo amazónico ni sostenibilidad de los bosques

----------

